# Dayton audio HE high excursion



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

Has anybody used or model this yet? Looking to replace my current setup for movies. 1.1 cuft sealed box. Dayton audio HE


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Winisd optimum calculated results.

MX10-22 10" = 1.4cuft , vented tuned to 28hz . -3db = 27.8hz. Subsonic filter LR4 @ 20hz @ 400wrms to keep within xmax. 107db @ 27.8hz , 92.5db @ 20hz
MX12-22 12" = 0.961cuft , vented tuned to 32.3hz. -3db = 36.2hz. Subsonic filter LR4 @ 16hz @ 600wrms to keep within xmax. 111db @ 36.2hz , 94db @ 20hz
MX15-22 15" = 2.8cuft , sealed. -3db = 38.4hz. Subsonic filter LR4 @ 10hz @ 800w to keep within xmax. 113db @ 38.4hz , 104db @ 20hz

I have not used them.


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. Not looking to modify the current sealed box into a vented one. 

I have 500rms bash amp to it. 
I'm a Mac user and winisd doesn't work on it. If you can post pic.of vented and sealed with my current 1.1 cuft box .

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Sorry I modeled the wrong subs , the MX subs are new too , I didn't look in the pro audio section which is where the HE subs are located on the Dayton audio website.

They look like pretty beastly subs.
Might have to investigate myself at some point.

Below is with 500w input.
RSS265HE-22


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

I have had a bit of a closer look at the 15" , interesting driver , I currently have 2 x 15" JBL pro audio drivers in 160kg cabinets (sand filled walls) tuned to 24hz which I built many years ago and wouldn't mind experimenting with these new Dayton 15" drivers in like 2 - 4 sealed cabinets.
They aren't available in Australia yet but I have sent an email enquiry to the Australian distributor about availability and if price is ok I might just order some to play with.


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the quick reply and sims


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Finally I have just been able to order 2 x RSS390HE-22 drivers although due to their weight they will come via sea which will be 3 - 4 months to Australia , air shipping was another $200 - $300 , I can wait.

Can't wait to see what they can do , I might just use them in my existing cabinets if I can fit them as they model pretty similar to what I already have but with a lot more headroom which is what I'm after.

I will report back on their performance.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

I have decided to build some cabinets for the RSS390HE-22 drivers , basically a mini Marty subwoofer with some small tweaks (increased port area) , 240L 17hz tune , -3db should be about 15hz @ 113db
I am picking up the wood today to build 2 x cabinets , I am still waiting for the drivers.
I am also upgrading my subwoofer amp , 2 x 1200w rms.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Yey , I finally have the drivers now , they are built like tanks and are very heavy , high quality impressive construction , now I just have to pull my finger out and build the cabinets , hopefully will have it done in the next couple of weeks.
I am still waiting for one SMPS from Connex electronics for my subwoofer amp upgrade , hopefully it will arrive in the next week or two.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

I changed my mind and purchased a Behringer NX6000 to drive my 2 subs.

So these will be 240 litres tuned to 17hz.

I have finally started the build , I have 6 weeks off over Xmas so I hope to get a lot done or it finished.


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

mrexcitement said:


> I changed my mind and purchased a Behringer NX6000 to drive my 2 subs.
> 
> So these will be 240 litres tuned to 17hz.
> 
> ...


I’ve been busy with work and kids . I haven’t been on the forum much. I’m looking forward to your setup and review.


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

You’ll love the Behringer. I’ve been running the older EP models for years but the NX models are a big improvement. Do you plan on using a MiniDSP to EQ your new cabinets?


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Yes I have a minidsp 2 x 4HD and also use MSO Multi-Sub Optimizer Freeware for Multiple Subwoofers to set them up , highly recommended if you have more than one sub.

One box is built now and I confirmed it's actual box tuning is 16.82hz using my Dats V2 , I designed it to be 17hz so I'm happy about that.

I don't have any SPL sweeps yet as I have removed the driver so I can start the sanding then coating with Duratex , it will probably be a couple of weeks due to Xmas and New Years also I have to do the sanding outside with no shelter so it will also depend on the weather.

Now I just have to start the second cabinet.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Just finished one , now I just need to start on the second one.

Haven't had a chance to do any SPL sweeps or listen to it with volume yet as it's a bit late here but I will do those tomorrow and update.


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

That thing is huge!


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Hypefxx said:


> That thing is huge!



And the box 

Yes I don't have the waf factor to worry about , it's all about getting max performance for me , If you think this is big you should check out the diy section of avsforum , a lot there use 21" - 24" drivers in cabinets that make mine look small.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

New Years Eve , time to make this bad boy move , much much more impressive in person though.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

After my new years eve session I am very very impressed with this driver , no in room tuning ( no MSO and no second sub yet ) and they already sound very very good , extremely clean bass , so much so I could actually clearly make out the individual pulses of low frequency bass , I didn't realise my previous subs were blurring the low bass notes together as much as they were and the lower it goes the better it sounds but still has good mid bass , and their excursion has to be seen to be believed , my video just doesn't do it justice.

They can also take a beating , I was giving it everything my NX6000 could provide , I could smell the enamel from the voice coils and the whole driver was quite warm to the touch (aluminium cone) , I had it at this volume for over 8 hours straight with no breaks and not once did I bottom out the cone , it took it like a champ , very impressed and can't wait now to get the second one done and tuned up with MSO but unfortunately it's summer time here and currently it's damn hot , too hot for building cabinets so we will see , it may be a little while before I have the second completed which is very frustrating as I have plenty of time as I'm on holidays.


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

Summer over there ? It just hit winter here in California. Post up some demo videos if you can.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Hypefxx said:


> Summer over there ? It just hit winter here in California. Post up some demo videos if you can.


Sorry demo videos of what ?

The driver ? , I did in post #18 , there is sound but you have to turn it up , top right of the video , poor little phone mic couldn't handle the amount of bass and volume.


----------



## Hypefxx (Apr 19, 2020)

mrexcitement said:


> Sorry demo videos of what ?
> 
> The driver ? , I did in post #18 , there is sound but you have to turn it up , top right of the video , poor little phone mic couldn't handle the amount of bass and volume.


Ahh I missed that link but I see it now. Looks like it can definitely take more power


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

Second sub finished and up and running.

This is the raw unsmoothed combined response at my main listening position with the 100hz crossover enabled in the AVR 

I am actually surprised at how good it looks as my previous setup had some quite strong room modes which really messed with the bass , I don't think I am even going to bother with MSO as it has the slope and response I was after anyway and I am currently listening too it now and it sounds very very good , I will report back once I have put some more time into listening.


----------

